# System-wide proxy settings anomaly

## seagah

Hi, people!

I'v search and couldn't find a solution.

I'v troubles with my system-wide proxy settings.

There is a listing of /etc/env.d/99proxy-env file which I'v created (don't tell me about 'env-update && source /etc/profile', please):

http_proxy="http://proxy.myoffice.mycompany.ru:8080"

https_proxy="http://proxy.myoffice.mycompany.ru:8080"

ftp_proxy="http://proxy.myoffice.mycompany.ru:8080"

RSYNC_PROXY="http://proxy.myoffice.mycompany.ru:8080"

no_proxy="127.0.0.1,localhost,.myoffice.mycompany.ru,10.30.0.0/16,wwwx"

wwwx.myoffice.mycompany.ru - is an internal webserver for organizational purposes.

As you can see internal subnet is class-B subnet. The proxy is authorization free proxy.

So,

http://google.com - works well

http://localhost:631 - works well (a 127.0.0.1 instead of localhost works well too)

http://wwwx/ - works well

ftp://somehost.myoffice.mycompany.ru - works

ftp://10.30.XX.XX/ - doesn't work ('waiting for 10.30.XX.XX...' - FF answers)

http://IP-of-internal-web-server:8080/ - doesn't work too with the same message from FF.

In case I do manual proxy configuration on the Connection Settings dialog of Firefox Preferensces

defining the <No Proxy for:> string with the value wich is same as $no_proxy listed above - everything works well.

I'v always tried following combinations for the no_proxy environment variable:

no_proxy="127.0.0.1, localhost, .myoffice.mycompany.ru, 10.30.0.0/16, wwwx"

no_proxy="127.0.0.1, localhost, .myoffice.mycompany.ru, 10.30.0.0, wwwx"

no_proxy="127.0.0.1, localhost, .myoffice.mycompany.ru, 10.30., wwwx"

no_proxy="127.0.0.1, localhost, .myoffice.mycompany.ru, 10.30, wwwx"

no_proxy="127.0.0.1, localhost, .myoffice.mycompany.ru, 10.30.0.0\/16, wwwx"

no_proxy="127.0.0.1, localhost, .myoffice.mycompany.ru, '10.30.0.0/16', wwwx"

no_proxy="127.0.0.1, localhost, .myoffice.mycompany.ru, 10.30.0.0%2F16, wwwx"

and even wildchars!!!

no_proxy="127.0.0.1, localhost, .myoffice.mycompany.ru, 10.30.*, wwwx"

no_proxy="127.0.0.1, localhost, .myoffice.mycompany.ru, 10.30*, wwwx"

It's a point for me to set proxy settings system-widely for some reason ;-).

Please, people! What I doing wrong? %-[

Some extra information about my linuxbox:

Linux myhost 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 #2 SMP Sat Apr 30 15:50:07 VLAST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU 550 @ 3.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Best regards!

----------

